# Just said goodbye to Casper



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Just had to put Casper to sleep. He was getting worse and suffering. He told me it was time so did it but he took his time.he had no energy don't have anymore of the oil so had to do what carers oh's dad did get him in the net and let him go that way. It was best for Casper. I didn't want him to suffer his fins were getting worse too. I couldn't let him suffer anymore. He tried to stay but looked at me as if to say mummy I can't stay it's my time to go. I love you mum. When did that I knew it was time for him to go. I had to say goodbye to him. Casper I love you baby. I'll never forget you Casper.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Danielle.  (((hugs)))
You did everything you could for Casper, he was a well loved fish.
R.I.P Casper, swim free.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Night night little man, youre lucky to have a mummy who cares. (((hugs)))) to you dan, hope youre ok xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww ((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) hun RIP casper


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

davidc said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Danielle.  (((hugs)))
> You did everything you could for Casper, he was a well loved fish.
> R.I.P Casper, swim free.





thedogsmother said:


> Night night little man, youre lucky to have a mummy who cares. (((hugs)))) to you dan, hope youre ok xx





katie200 said:


> awww ((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) hun RIP casper


He was suffering.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Dan I am so sorry xx

RIP CASPER


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

<3 Very sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Dan I am so sorry xx
> 
> RIP CASPER


I had to let him go.


FionaS said:


> <3 Very sorry.


I did the kindest thing for him.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

you did the kindest thing for him Dan (((hugs)))

swim free little Casper xxx


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

You did what was best for Caspar. RIP little chap. Thinking of you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> you did the kindest thing for him Dan (((hugs)))
> I know.:crying:
> swim free little Casper xxx


When Casper was with me the sun was shining and the sky wasn't crying.


----------

